# حسنا ، حسن



## Mejeed

السلام عليكم ..
في بعض الأحيان نبتدأ الكلام - عند الرد أو الجواب - بكلمة "حسنا" المنصوبة المنونة ، فعلى أي تقدير يكون نصبها ؟
ثم ألا يصح أن ترفع على أنها خبر ، بتقدير .. (قولك حسن) ، أو (هذا حسن) ؟


----------



## Mahaodeh

لم أفكر في هذا حتى ذكرته أنت. ربما كان المقصود: أرى ذلك حسنا أو أظن هذا حسنا؟ فتكون حسنا مفعول ثاني مفعول ثان؟


----------



## Mejeed

على هذا ، فمن الناحية النحوية تكون الصيغتان صحيحتين ، الا أن الشائع هو النصب .


----------

